
Show HN: Zaml – My hand-written YAML alternative with minimal syntax - simplify
https://github.com/gilbert/zaml
======
simplify
Hi HN, author here. I was fed up with the current state of configuration
files, so I decided to create a better solution. Key features of Zaml are:

\- Minimal, straightforward syntax. Easy for non-technical people to edit. \-
Great error messages. If you write an invalid config, it tells you exactly
why. \- Free validation. Define a terse schema and Zaml will validate your
data structure for you.

One of my favorite features I just got working is _dynamic syntax
highlighting_ in the online editor[0]. Configuration keys are highlighted
based on your schema! I think that's really cool :)

Anyways, let me know what you think. It's not 1.0 yet, so it's not quite ready
for production (but it's close!)

[0]
[https://gilbert.github.io/zaml/editor.html](https://gilbert.github.io/zaml/editor.html)

